# TT saddle to bar?



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

I've notice alot of the elite TT have there bar so far below the top of the saddle that it appears like its about 6 inches difference. Look at this guy at theIronman Michigan.







Is this picture deceiving or does it really set up that high?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Even though he appears to have significant bar drop, if you look at his back, his position isn't as aggressive as some ITT flat back geometry. If your arms are somewhat longer, then the bar drop appears to be more aggressive. My own position is a hair less aggressive than this guy, but my bar drop is minimal due to my shorter arms in relation to everything else, geometry wise.


----------

